# Timbren vs Overloads



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys looking for opinions on using timbrens or overloads in the back of my 1 ton pickup. Its a 2000 K3500 with a 454, single rear wheel. I put a dump insert in and I also pull a 7k lb trailer for mowing so I want to give the springs in the back some help. I was thinking either these http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3433 or these http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5590


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd do the springs, something to think about is the bump stop location really isn't designed to hold weight. If you were to do the Timbrens I'd box in the frame above the mount.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

do airbags as you cant go wrong with them. And they are the same price it is easy they are easyt to adjust to whatever application you are doing.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

my buddy just put airbags in the back of his duramax and its a slick setup


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Im thinking about trying the helper springs. I would like to do airbags, but it would be too much of a pia to fill up and air down. I am also going to call a local spring builder to see what the prices would be. Ill let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

crossboneracing;1280328 said:


> I would like to do airbags, but it would be too much of a pia to fill up and air down.


Then spring (no pun intended) for the on board compressor so you can adjust as needed inside the cab! My '04 2500HD 6.6L that I bought this past year has the Air Lift 5000 set up and I love it!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

It takes a minute to pump the airbags up to the psi you want,plus you get a great ride when the truck is loaded or take them down to 10psi when not and still have a good ride unlike springs where you will feel every little bump.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Airbags...


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Airbags arent nearly as big a pain as you think they are. They really are as slick a set up as anything out there.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I went to a junkyard and bought an identical set of rear leafs for my truck ('93 Chevy K1500). I cut the eyes off them and doubled up the rear leafs. I then adjusted the front torsion bars and leveled the truck. It was good for about 3" lift and a more stable ride. A 75x2cuft per bag load of mulch didn't even have the springs sitting flat. I'll put it this way, I'm more concerned about the stress on the axle and the rear end than I am the springs bottoming out. I expected a lot rougher ride from the rear springs, but with the leafs still sliding against each other, the ride quality didn't change. I'll accept criticism now...


----------

